# Fordyce spots



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Do you suffer from Fordyce Spots*​
yes - a small amout 550.00%yes - severely 440.00%no110.00%


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

:cursing:

hey guys, have been getting alot of these on my penis recently and its really starting to get to me. Before i had a few but it was just near bottom of shaft but now they have been moving right the way up to near the top!! They never realy bothered me before but with the way they are now i have been quiet embarased about them and turned a few nice girls away cause i was shy about them, granted if were just having sex it may not be a huge issue and she miten neccessarily see them but what about the BJ's?? I cant hide them then!! I have read up and appartently alot of men have them?? Ive never seen them in any pornos before and never realy asked any friends about them either!! Does anybody no how to get rid of them? appartently there is no way thats guaranteed? Anytime i have spots on my back the sun gets rid of them in a matter of hours? woud the sun possibly help? wat about b5? I would realy appreciate any help on the matter as its unfortunately getting me down!! thanks in advance billy


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

nobody have any experience with these little bastards??


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

48 views and not 1 reply?? maybe there not as common as the net made them out 2 be?? DAMN!!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

LOLOLOL.

Fantastic thread. Yeah i have a few o them lil bastards. Never knew what they were called.  Fordyce Spots eh. nicely.

Erm, dunno how t get rid of them, mine arent so prominent. Never had any complaints about them either.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Found this for ya Broud.



Vaporising laser treatments such as CO2 laser[7] or electro desiccation have been used with some success in diminishing the appearance of this condition if they are of cosmetic concern. However, most doctors consider this a normal physiological phenomenon and advise against treatment. Laser treatment can often leave significant scarring.[8]

Sometimes a doctor will prescribe TCA chemical peels, although as soon as treatment is stopped Fordyce's Condition will return[citation needed]. Diathermy or liquid nitrogen freezing can also sometimes be used to remove the condition[citation needed].

Success varies per patient, but some have found relief from pulse Dye Lasers,[9] a laser normally used to treat sebaceous gland hyperplasia,[10] which is similar to Fordyce spots. Treatment with Pulse Dye Lasers is usually expensive but doesn't scar.[10]


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Mate, i have them as well, everywhere but the head. I have to admit i felt the same way you did to start with

I have lots of them but they are small and actually make up the texture of my penis. I dont know if girls have just never notised them or didn't want to say anything but i have never had any problems with them regarding girls. I have had a g/f now for 3 years and even she hasn't even said anything about them.

I wouldn't worry yourself about it man, if a girl does ask just explain they are nothing to do with an STD or anything its just something lots of men seem to get.

I say screw any treatment and just live with them, they do not cause any harm to yourself or anybody else.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Keep a condom on at all times. She won't see the spots and you will seem a very responsible young man. If she insists on taking the condom off, tell her no because you can never know where her filthy little hands have been. She will not bother you anymore.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

billy2011 said:


> :cursing:
> 
> hey guys, have been getting alot of these on my penis recently and its really starting to get to me. Before i had a few but it was just near bottom of shaft but now they have been moving right the way up to near the top!! They never realy bothered me before but with the way they are now i have been quiet embarased about them and turned a few nice girls away cause i was shy about them, granted if were just having sex it may not be a huge issue and she miten neccessarily see them but what about the BJ's?? I cant hide them then!! I have read up and appartently alot of men have them?? Ive never seen them in any pornos before and never realy asked any friends about them either!! Does anybody no how to get rid of them? appartently there is no way thats guaranteed? Anytime i have spots on my back the sun gets rid of them in a matter of hours? *woud the sun possibly help?* wat about b5? I would realy appreciate any help on the matter as its unfortunately getting me down!! thanks in advance billy


You should try this out at the local park and report back with your findings.


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> You should try this out at the local park and report back with your findings.


i meant sunbeds brains


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Wtf are they, and don't tell me to google it, the last time i fell for something like that i ended up with images of mens c*cks all over my computer.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have about 5 or 6, an ex convinced me to let her pop one to see what happened years ago when I was drunk, I stupidly agreed and was dreading it but it didnt hurt at all, just had some white **** (not spunk) come (not cum) out of it (the spot not my dick).

Within about 3 or 4 days it was back to normal though, I though the little ****er would have been done for lol.

They randomly came up in a conversation at work in a mixed genre group and apparently they are really common, as in more people have them then done and apparently some girls get them on their nipples but they are often mistaken for normal little nipple bumps because of the different skin texture.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Wtf are they, and don't tell me to google it, the last time i fell for something like that i ended up with images of mens c*cks all over my computer.


They are a little bit like White Heads.

Common on the Penis, Nipples and around the Eyes.

Heres a pick of some on someones eye lid. Double Gen its not a cock.

http://www.channel4embarrassingillnesses.com/mmlib/includes/sendimage.php?path=457.2857bad9&width=392&height=294


----------

